# How to stop the crazy puppy run around?



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Benny is a joy. But once, maybe twice a day, he gets soooo excited (mostly after he poos) that he starts to run around our apartment in a crazy manner in circles. It's around the dining room table, jump into his little dog bed, around the coffee table and under the couch. We really don't love him getting like this because he really doesn't have a ton of room to do this and were scared of him getting hurt. 

He had two long walks today and every day so far, and today he spent an extra amount of time around the neighborhood. He's so well behaved outside and good inside too, until he gets manic. We put him in his little time out section and that calms him down. Any thoughts on how else to keep him calm? He's only 12 weeks old but we want to teach him good safe habits.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is a perfectly normal behavior that Havanese love to do. You might see it referred as RTH or "run like hell". I don't think you can stop it, plus they really seem to be enjoying themselves when they do it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sit back and enjoy it


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a Havanese trait! I generally manage to get Leo's RHL to take place outside where the two bigger dogs join in but it's like little hilarious bursts of energy that MUST take place or the little guys would explode!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince did the same thing, everynight before 8pm. Nonstop running around the yard. I'm trying to stop him and couldnt even touch his tail, and now I just let him run, and he probably want to tired himself out and get a good sleep.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Stark1026 said:


> Benny is a joy. But once, maybe twice a day, he gets soooo excited (mostly after he poos) that he starts to run around our apartment in a crazy manner in circles. It's around the dining room table, jump into his little dog bed, around the coffee table and under the couch. We really don't love him getting like this because he really doesn't have a ton of room to do this and were scared of him getting hurt.
> 
> He had two long walks today and every day so far, and today he spent an extra amount of time around the neighborhood. He's so well behaved outside and good inside too, until he gets manic. We put him in his little time out section and that calms him down. Any thoughts on how else to keep him calm? He's only 12 weeks old but we want to teach him good safe habits.


You can't stop it. It's built in to their DNA!!! I do hear what you're saying, though, about not wanting him to get hurt. Maybe you can move it to an outdoor activity. Enjoy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh what fun ! 

Like others have said, this is part of what the breed is all about - a joyful havanese.
Though, just yesterday Henry went sliding across the floor on an area rug into the door.
But, mostly these dogs seem to know instinctively when to turn, run, stop, down. I usually give a clap/beat when he does this! :whoo:


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah, good to know that Benny isn't the only one  He does seem to navigate pretty well, but we live in an apartment for now without an enclosed backyard area for him to run around like a nut. Hopefully within a year we'll be back in Florida with a house and a big backyard for him to get out all his energy!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Stark1026 said:


> Ah, good to know that Benny isn't the only one  He does seem to navigate pretty well, but we live in an apartment for now without an enclosed backyard area for him to run around like a nut. Hopefully within a year we'll be back in Florida with a house and a big backyard for him to get out all his energy!


You know what? We're from Florida .


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

We call it the happy dance and I love it when they do it! It makes me laugh every single time


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! This is normal. I love it when my guys do RLH. It only happens after a bath these days. My guys didn't do a lot of RLHs growing up because I think they were worn out from our daily hour long hikes!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

For the longest time, I thought RLH meant "Run Like Havs",  not "Run Like [email protected]" They are all crazy.


----------



## Chocolate (Jun 17, 2014)

I cant wait for the craziness!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I have 2 Hav's, and they do the RLH every morning, then again most evenings. No matter how much they play, they still have to get this extra energy out. Mine 2 play hide & seek in the middle of it. Then they'll take off again. One of the things I love about Hav's.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm kind of in agreement that it would be hard to stop RLH'ing, it's in their blood. My daughter left a paper towel roll out on the floor and DH came home to shredded paper everywhere LOL. He wanted to know why they need to shred paper and I think that too is just part of their nature. I just make sure I don't leave paper around because I think that might be hard to stop too.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

We've accepted the run around, but that's only because he's gotten better at it and gives us less heart attacks running! He seems to have a good lay of the land!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Enjoy it now I miss seeing it. I really wish my guys would do it more. I also miss the paper shredding. My guys are pretty dull in their golden years..LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Enjoy it now I miss seeing it. I really wish my guys would do it more. I also miss the paper shredding. My guys are pretty dull in their golden years..LOL


I saw Tyler lying down in the kitchen yesterday, very interested in something, and when I went to investigate, I was amazed to find him shredding up a paper towel that had apparently fallen on the floor while on it's way to the trash. I hadn't seen him to that in years, but perhaps it was because he hadn't had the opportunity. Puppy antics one week shy of 17 years! :whoo:


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Lulu, who is now 9 months old, stopped doing the RHL about a month ago. It had been at least a 3-4 times a day event. That was my first clue she wasn't feeling well. Turns out, she tested positive for Lyme disease. She is still not back to normal. Funny how those crazy runs freaked me out. I thought I had an abnormal high strung dog. Now I miss them.
Maybe when she is done with the antibiotic her craziness will reappear.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Enjoy it now I miss seeing it. I really wish my guys would do it more. I also miss the paper shredding. My guys are pretty dull in their golden years..LOL


That must mean you need a... PUPPY! :bolt:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> I saw Tyler lying down in the kitchen yesterday, very interested in something, and when I went to investigate, I was amazed to find him shredding up a paper towel that had apparently fallen on the floor while on it's way to the trash. I hadn't seen him to that in years, but perhaps it was because he hadn't had the opportunity. Puppy antics one week shy of 17 years! :whoo:


I LOVE hearing your Tyler stories! It is SO clear that he's not just "alive" at almost 17, but still very much ENJOYING life!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Floradora said:


> Lulu, who is now 9 months old, stopped doing the RHL about a month ago. It had been at least a 3-4 times a day event. That was my first clue she wasn't feeling well. Turns out, she tested positive for Lyme disease. She is still not back to normal. Funny how those crazy runs freaked me out. I thought I had an abnormal high strung dog. Now I miss them.
> Maybe when she is done with the antibiotic her craziness will reappear.


I bet it will. We had an older pony who was "slowing down:", and we thought it was just age. When he started showing some minor lameness, we had the vet out. She tested him for Lyme, and sure enough, that was the problem. We gave him his course of antibiotics, and before long, he was running and bucking in the pasture and bugging the "big" horses, just as he had when he was younger. We felt pretty bad that we'd let it go on for several months, not realizing that it was not "old age", but that the poor guy was sick!

I bet your girl will be back to her cute puppy antics in no time!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I LOVE hearing your Tyler stories! It is SO clear that he's not just "alive" at almost 17, but still very much ENJOYING life!!!


Thanks, Karen. When not sleeping, which he does most of the day, he is active and not just "existing". The other day while he was standing in the kitchen, Bud must have looked at him a certain way and he started to run, looking back as if to say, are you going to play "chase me"? I had to stop the game before he slid into something and hurt another leg. I know, sometimes Mom's are no fun, just the sensible ones.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> That must mean you need a... PUPPY! :bolt:


LOL!!! Puppies seem like a lot of work when you have 3 seniors


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> I saw Tyler lying down in the kitchen yesterday, very interested in something, and when I went to investigate, I was amazed to find him shredding up a paper towel that had apparently fallen on the floor while on it's way to the trash. I hadn't seen him to that in years, but perhaps it was because he hadn't had the opportunity. Puppy antics one week shy of 17 years! :whoo:


Wow!! That is so awesome! I can't believe he is almost 17. Happy to hear he still has a little puppy left in him


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Floradora said:


> Lulu, who is now 9 months old, stopped doing the RHL about a month ago. It had been at least a 3-4 times a day event. That was my first clue she wasn't feeling well. Turns out, she tested positive for Lyme disease. She is still not back to normal. Funny how those crazy runs freaked me out. I thought I had an abnormal high strung dog. Now I miss them.
> Maybe when she is done with the antibiotic her craziness will reappear.


Sorry to hear she has Lyme. Scudder had lyme too.

I am sure she will be RLH soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Mom's are no fun, just the sensible ones.


Ha! I was thinking that, even before I got to your last sentence!  Have you seen that commercial (can't even remember what it's for) where the father is repeatedly telling his kids, "Don't tell your mother"&#8230;:laugh:


----------

